# Konfiguration für mehrere Domains lokal "nachbilden"



## kuscheltier (3. März 2006)

Hey und Hallo,

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee, wie ich meinen lokalen (Entwicklungs)Webserver am besten einrichten könnte bzw. wie ich mehrere Domains am effektivsten lokal nachbilden.

Ich habe mehrere Domains für die ich unabhängig voneinander das eine oder andere Script weiterentwickel oder neuentwickeln möchte. Auf meinem Webserver (im lokalen Netzwerk) habe ich in dem www-Ordner für jede Domain ein Verzeichniss angelegt in der Form "www.DomainName.de" . 

Da ich bei jeder Domain das Appache Modul mod_rewrite einsetze, muss ich leider in die .htaccess Datei die sich in jedem Verzeichniss befindet

```
RewriteBase /VerzeichnissName
```
 setzen. Auf dem eigentlichen Webserver, wo die Domain später läuft, muss da denn 
	
	
	



```
RewriteBase  /
```
stehen wodurch ich denn schonmal ein "Problem" habe, da ich bei einem Update daran immer denken muss, was den sehr unpraktisch ist...

*Deswegen stellt sich jetzt mir die Frage, wie ich das ganze am besten auf meinem Entwicklungsserver einrichten könnte damit ich dieses Problem nicht habe!?*

Einen VirtuellenHost auf Basis wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber da bräuchte ich denn auch einen DNS Dienst der in meinem Netzwerk z.B. domaine1.lokal / domaine2.lokal korrekt auflöst. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ja denn einen Virtuellen Host auf Basis eines eigenen Ports anzulegen, was denn mehr Aufwand im Bereich der Firewall bedeutet. 

Bei beiden Varianten kommt denn noch hinzu, dass ich die Seiten auch von außen über eine dyndns Adresse aufgerufen müsste. ICh an meinem Router aber nur den Port 80 dafür gerne freigeben möchte. Leider kann ich bei meinem Router auch ein PortForwarding in der Form "..dyndns.org:10080 extern auf 192.168.100.10:8080" auch nicht einstellen kann.

Hättet ihr vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich das ganze am effektivsten umsetzen/ realisieren könnte ?! Gibt sicherlich Möglichkeiten beim Apache, nur sehe ich die gerade nicht...


----------



## kuscheltier (4. März 2006)

Ich hab es jetzt hinbekommen und teileeuch hier einfach denn mal die Lösung mit. Eventuell hat ja auch noch jemand anderes dieses Problem 

1.) Innerhalb meines DynDNS Accounts habe ich die Option Wildcards aktiviert.

2.) Bei meinem Router habe ich dies ebenfalls aktiviert, biin mir zwar nicht sicher ob das unbedingt notwendig ist.

3.) Innerhalb der Apache Konfiguration habe ich für jede Domain einen VHost angelegt

```
<VirtualHost *>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/DomainName
  ServerName DomainName.local
  ServerAlias DomainName.DynDNSName.dyndns.org
</VirtualHost>
```


DomainName bedeutet bei mir nichts anderes, als der Name eines Verzeichnisses im www-Root. 
Beispiel:


```
<VirtualHost *>
  DocumentRoot /var/www/phpmyadmin
  ServerName phpmyadmin.local
  ServerAlias phpmyadmin.DynDNSName.dyndns.org
</VirtualHost>
```

4.) Den Apache neu gestartet. 

Wenn ich nun http://dyndnsname.dyndns.org aufrufe, lande ich (wie erwartet) auf der Apache Startseite. Rufe ich dagegen aber http://DomainName.DynDNSName.dyndns.org auf, lande ich auf der entsprechenden Projektseite die sich nun genauso verhält wie DomainName.TLD. Entsprechend des genannten Beispiels kann ich nun über http://phpmyadmin.DynDNSName.dyndns.org direkt die PhpMyAdmin Seite aufrufen.

Was ich jetzt noch hinbekommen müsste, wäre die Möglichkeit das ich aus dem internen Netz die Seite ebenfalls aufrufen können müsste da mein Router leider intern bei den DynDNS Adressen ein Problem hat....


----------

